# Fan mounts



## bowhunter84 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's a couple long beards I put on h.s plaques for a friend. First time I've cleared the spurs and leg bones after cleaning. What y'all think?


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## bowhunter84 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's another one I put together yesterday


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good works, looks good


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Lungbuster1985 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice


----------



## bone98 (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Smitha0181 (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## ryan2388 (Jan 31, 2019)

Very Cool. I am counting the days to next turkey season.


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Frock460 (Aug 4, 2016)

I did the same. I hung the spurs on a piece of leather through the brass of the shotgun shell I shot the bird with. just cut off the plastic and knocked out the primer


----------



## akak510 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## wiyfzr (Dec 15, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Bullhonkie (Mar 1, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## kraze_archer (May 1, 2017)

hoping to get a long bird this spring and make a mount like this.


----------



## ndangelo (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks great. Very clean


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Carjake (Nov 23, 2017)

beauties!


----------



## RustyFF3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Those are really nice looking Fans


----------

